

____ will ____ you - mhb
http://littlegreatideas.com/willyou/

======
bkovitz
I like this. It's a chance to be creative in an easy, shared way.

An observation: Many of the posts are very poor, but some are wonderful. It
would be nice if there was a way so the good ones would get more prominence.
They seem to be drowning in the lame ones.

~~~
tdavis
Agreed. I only watched it for a minute or two, but I did see a couple that
made me think, "Whoa, maybe everyone on the Internet isn't _that_ stupid..."
;)

------
dkokelley
Interesting. My submission: Where there's a will, there's a way... but not for
you.

Other notable posts:

\- hacker news _will_ downmod _you_ \- anonymous

\- _will_ '\ drop table _you_ \- anonymous

\- lisp is worth learning for the profound enlightenment experience you _will_
have when _you_ \- finally get it

 _Note that the author space is used to complete the sentence._

Note: If you want to help the better posts a bkovitz says, go to
<http://littlegreatideas.com/willyou/index.php?action=history> and mark the
junk ones. I'm not positive, but I think it will remove them from the cycle.

~~~
bkovitz
Thanks. How did you find that URL?

~~~
dkokelley
At the bottom of the page, click "past messages".

------
nostrademons
On a similar note, there's <http://theyfightcrime.org/> I use that a lot when
I feel like writing something quick and stupid and just need a plot bunny.

------
thunk
Damn you, will wheaton, I can't stop loving you.

------
nailer
I read that as an inbuilt in Python. _facepalm_

------
kowsik
Couldn't resist thinking about this. Maybe it's just me and HTML forms.

1=1 will pwn you

------
alaskamiller
I've watched this for 5 minutes and almost all of it were nonsensical or
pointless.

Edit--at minute 6 it's pretty clear 4chan, or some lesser forum, got their
hands on it.

~~~
NathanKP
Sad. This is a pretty cool idea, but it its already spammed.

~~~
mhb
It was created in October, 2005.

------
cgherb911
I like it. A lot of buzz is going on with being able to share answers to
common questions. (twitter: what are you doing? facebook: who are you? Loopt:
Where are you?) This also goes along with stuff like the epic fail blog, or
fml blog.

Maybe this could be used to stream epic fail blog as a screen saver?

Anyways, cool post

